

Steve Jobs is Trying to Bypass the Web - coderdude
http://go.theregister.com/feed/www.theregister.co.uk/2010/10/21/beltzner_on_apple/

======
dplgk
> Jobs also bars apps that use Java and other "deprecated or optionally
> installed technologies."

I'm still not sure how Objective-C and HTML aren't "old" technologies, Steve.

